
FBI says Russian FaceApp is 'potential counterintelligence threat' - NN88
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-tech-russia/fbi-says-russian-faceapp-is-potential-counterintelligence-threat-idUSKBN1Y62D4
======
superhuzza
"The Federal Bureau of Investigation considers any mobile app developed in
Russia to be a “potential counterintelligence threat,”

Seems like kind of a non-story to me - Russians develop apps, FBI considers
any Russian app a security risk. Ok.

~~~
salawat
Not sure if it is just because people don't understand biometrics, or what;
but here goes.

It's a counterintelligence tool since it effectively funnels biometric info to
the Russian government. All of those users can now be identified if they are
ever engaged in any meaningful capacity of intelligence gathering.

China, and the U.S. even, are pushing to build the same types of databases.
The shit has hit the fan, because ingrate couldn't leave well enough alone and
uncorked the Holy grail of pervasive automayed mass
surveillance/identification.

Combine the pictures with information from a certain OPM leak, and now foreign
agents can now identify American assets on their home turf or while operating
in America.

The first time I read about that app, I NOPED out loud and made sure no one in
my immediate circles had anything to do with it. Data is precious, and there
are more ways than ever for people to Hoover it up.

